# Which engine should I choose ?



## Z0Z0 (Feb 21, 2007)

Used Tecmseh enduro 4.5hp engine or a Used Toro TV5002 2 Cycle 8 HP engine ?

Its is for a go kart if that helps, which one would be better for it.


----------

